# HelicopterSniper



## tnt1960 (Jun 6, 2011)

This is definitely on my Bucket List! This looks like a lot of fun! http://www.helicoptersniper.com/index.html


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That looks like fun....But this looks way funner....


----------



## infantryman (Jun 4, 2013)

I tried it in Baghdad once, and it was cheaper. I am trading 20 ricks of oak firewood for a weekend helicopter cull hunt in Texas this fall. I cannot wait. For once, I hope I run out of ammo.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It's the only way to have a meaningful impact. Good luck. I'd be thinking EOTech or Aimpoint or facsimilie thereof. What are you thinking?


----------



## infantryman (Jun 4, 2013)

Ive got a 1-4x Vortex Razor HD that I could set on 1x, but Im trying to trade it for an ACOG. After trying aerial shooting with several platforms, the Aimpoint/eotech came out on top for me. I went through SOTIC at bragg, as well as an aerial gunner course. The only times I got a hit percentage that I was not completely ashamed of was with an Aimpoint M68. There were times with the 10x Leopould that I got 0 hits per run. There are just so many factors involved when shooting from a chopper. However, Im sure the rotorwash is not near as brutal on a little Robinson as it is on a Blackhawk, that would make it a lot easier.

A 10" barrel helps a lot too.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

That looks like the only way to hunt the hogs. The problem would be lack of ammo. Way too much fun.

What do they charge for the hunt, by the hour, 1/2 hour?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

There is a group out of OK. that will let you shoot a M-240 out of a helicopter at hogs, they do it in TX. Expensive too.


----------



## infantryman (Jun 4, 2013)

If someone wants to invest in a bright future, and give me the money for Huey and a mini gun.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i agree a good way to help with wild hog population control

but not my idea of hunting

not that i wouldnt give it a try if it was offered to me,just not my idea of hunting.i like to hunt from the ground

atleast when i fall of my hutning stool it only hurts my pride lol(i dont like heights at all)


----------

